# Audi TT RS 2017 Debate



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

*TT RS MK2*

I originally offered to give my time and expertise in the field to gather information on the issues relating to the long and overdue launch of the TT RS 2017.

As a TT enthusiast of many years, and an individual awaiting factory orders opening of the TT RS, I was concerned at the well reported issues of the refrigerant, engine failures, and how the dealers were feeding us information on these problems.

As a member and follower of the original thread, it was of great comfort to read peoples information and comments whilst we waited to order, and each news story on the delays or problems were discussed. It made the wait bearable!

Sadly, launch cars were made available to purchase, all pre spec and not what any individual would have chosen for their high value RS. Prices were ridiculous, and only a privileged few could afford these launch cars, while the majority of us must continue to wait until Audi decide to open factory orders.

I have nothing against privileged individuals, as I am happy working for my hard earned spending money, but what I became exasperated about, was these individuals, joined this forum, started posting " look at me I have the new TT RS" and contributed nothing in the last 12 months to the debate, and then the real debate for all of us wishing to purchase the new RS, stopped.

I was hoping by starting a new "debate" topic, we could get back to the real issues surrounding the vehicle, but, as I expected, these same individuals do not want us to discuss the issues and debate while we await orders opening, as you will see by the initial abuse I received from the majority of the contributors.

You just cannot have an intelligent debate when the participants know they overpaid for the car, know there are engine issues, know the depreciation value is going to shock them when factory orders open, and in one posters comment, does not even know what the MK stands for in a make/trim model of a vehicle.

I am still hopeful the real debate can get going again, but until us "genuine TT enthusiasts" start "correcting" the abusers, they win, we lose the debate.

So I have decided not to further contribute my time and efforts until such times as those genuine participants contribute and stop the abusers from stifling the debate.


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## RobRain (Nov 24, 2016)

TT RS '17 said:


> Let me know your thoughts on this and I will approach Audi UK with my/our concerns.


Hello,

See this thread: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1107970

which includes several attempts to get answers from Audi UK and Audi DE, including one by me. In short, good luck, and prepare for disappointment.


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

TT RS '17 said:


> TT RS model that celebrates 40 years of engine 5 cylinder Audi .


It would be quite ironic if the problem with the RS is the 5-cylinder engine seeing as that's exactly what they seem to be celebrating with the release of this car. (They've even put specific stickers on the first batch of cars!)

Could be true though as the RS3 saloon is still not available and has the same unit...

Unfortunately while I agree with you saying it would be nice to be told what the problem is, these corporations don't like publicly admitting problems with products for fear of losing custom...


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I personally will be looking forward to any information that you can find out re the TTRS. I have tried several dealers and spoken to Audi UK over the phone on more that one occasion, trying to get some answers as to when i can factory order a vehicle with the spec of my choice not that of Audi`s and the outcome was the same from both nothing at all what a joke.


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TT RS '17 said:


> Hello. *no thank you*!
> 
> I know of the thread, *this topic* is specific to the issues/delays and treatment of TT owners wishing to purchase the new RS, and the hidden issues with this vehicle, not a general discussion on the model which is what your link is too and the topic has been overrun by purchasers who have no interest in discussing real issues with the car.
> 
> ...


Well, a new user, with no profile details, is the saviour for all those wanting one.

Like Audi are going to sort it all out now he's on the case.

Who died and left him in charge? :lol:


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Lool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobRain (Nov 24, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> TT RS '17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. *no thank you*!
> ...


Shug, I was going to say "Knock yourself out, but we aren't the problem, we don't have any answers, and the people with the answers aren't talking", but your pithy comment perhaps cuts to the heart of the matter.

Seriously though, Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms RS 17, I wish you well in your endeavour and will be delighted if you succeed where all others have failed.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Fill ya' boots TT RS '17, I'm all ears on this one .Looks like we have a new forum consumer rights champion...Yippee Ki-yay


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

RobRain said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > TT RS '17 said:
> ...


I wasn't actually beating this guy up. But seriously, with all these Existing and prospective Audi customers on here how is he going to make a difference? Unless he is a major shareholder or something Audi will just give the normal response.

Good luck anyway. I could be wrong and they might come clean to him


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Audi won't trust the dealers with any secrets so they'll just give you the party line as fed to them from above. Ditto Customer Services and on-line chat lines. 
You need to hack into Audi's internal servers to get to the truth. 
Putin and his Russian hackers are at a lose end now that Trump had been elected.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar (Apr 25, 2016)

If it is available to order in the near future - great. If not - well never mind lots of other great cars out there to buy. It's only a car at the end of the day, not worth spilling milk over. :roll:


----------



## RobRain (Nov 24, 2016)

Just got off phone with Lincoln JCT600.

Three new cars arriving for sale in January (Blue, Black Coupes and a Roadster, didn't ask what colour that was).

They have nothing from Audi - no information other than what we've heard. They are worried about the engine rumours because it's in other models that have been delayed (S5? I think I misheard that).

They have not had orders rejected by Audi, which they tell me did happen when the Q7-tron was delayed. The orders go through and are accepted, but don't get a BW assigned. My order is still sat there, on the system, waiting for a BW.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I reckon we need to get the gorgeous Gillian Anderson on the case.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RobRain said:


> They have nothing from Audi - no information other than what we've heard. They are worried about the engine rumours because it's in other models that have been delayed (S5? I think I misheard that).


RS3 and RS Q3, S5 has the 30T and is available to buy now.


----------



## RobRain (Nov 24, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> > They have nothing from Audi - no information other than what we've heard. They are worried about the engine rumours because it's in other models that have been delayed (S5? I think I misheard that).
> ...


That's what I thought - thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## RobRain (Nov 24, 2016)

TT RS '17 said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> > Just got off phone with Lincoln JCT600.
> ...


Yup, pre-specced.

They've got a bunch of stalled orders along with mine from November 16th (I think), when they thought they'd got the go-ahead to accept orders. None of the orders have moved forward.

The cars that are coming in the new year may just be JCT600 stock moving around the country for all I know, or maybe part of another batch of the pre-release cars - either way they're not attached to any particular customer. And that last sentence was just uninformed speculation, which this thread's not meant to contain  so treat it with the disdain it deserves.


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

Hmm sounds a little like the 911 twin towers conspiracy theory.

I would be interested to know (perhaps a little rhetorical) why it is that anyone thinks they have a God given right to know everything about a item not yet fully released for sale before they have done anything at all i.e. not even put down a deposit etc. This is the world of business and marketing. Audi have to adhere by the same regulations as any manufacturer hence these initial release cars are unlikely to be dodgy, sub standard, with associated major issues. etc and even if there was an issue raised later, Audi would address it by re call. You (those that are interested and complaining) all had a chance to buy one and choose not to (that's fair), now some of you want to sit back and stamp your feet demanding this that and the other. I think if Audi was to read this thread they would laugh and ask who you think you are demanding to know about their business and products when you have no intrinsic interest other than a desire to may be buy it at some point.

Of course there is some issue somewhere, that's obvious otherwise why hold back. Am I worried? No, I am happy cruising about in a great car. Oops sorry just broke your rule about not being able to post as a current owner

I suggest the initiator of this thread has a bit too much time on his hands and doesn't understand business. Audi are a quality car manufacturer, they will protect their brand and do all they can to produce an excellent product. Not because they care about you, nor should they, but because they care about their business and its longevity

I suggest you chill out and wait, but it is amusing reading your posts you sound like some car eco warrior 8)

Oh, by the way... no I do not work for Audi nor know anyone that does, nor do I have shares bla, bla, bla


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Koimlg said:


> Hmm sounds a little like the 911 twin towers conspiracy theory.
> 
> I would be interested to know (perhaps a little rhetorical) why it is that anyone thinks they have a God given right to know everything about a item not yet fully released for sale before they have done anything at all i.e. not even put down a deposit etc. This is the world of business and marketing. Audi have to adhere by the same regulations as any manufacturer hence these initial release cars are unlikely to be dodgy, sub standard, with associated major issues. etc and even if there was an issue raised later, Audi would address it by re call. You (those that are interested and complaining) all had a chance to buy one and choose not to (that's fair), now some of you want to sit back and stamp your feet demanding this that and the other. I think if Audi was to read this thread they would laugh and ask who you think you are demanding to know about their business and products when you have no intrinsic interest other than a desire to may be buy it at some point.
> 
> ...


It was only a few pages ago that you were bleating on about Audi and their alleged sharp practices in the costing of your options.I see all is forgiven in relation to the four rings business ethics then :roll:


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm sounds a little like the 911 twin towers conspiracy theory.
> ...


Ha ha!.. me thinks slightly different issue. My comments were reasonable and proportional. Anyway whatever, it's all rather nuts don't you think? Definitely an entertaining place to visit :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm sounds a little like the 911 twin towers conspiracy theory.
> ...


Its a woman's prerogative to change her mind. You should know that Leopard.
One of those sayings, ya know - like a leopard not changing its spots.


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

TT RS '17 said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm sounds a little like the 911 twin towers conspiracy theory.
> ...


Are you for real, I just cant help thinking this whole thread is some sort of sick joke.

The guys on here that have ordered and purchased their TTRS have done so because they really want one, it is not a decision that many will have made with their 'business hats' on. Any car like this is not going to make any financial sense whatsoever and for it to be over analysed in the fashion that you are doing is frankly ridiculous,

Sorry but you come across as arrogant and pompous, whatever you are trying to do with this thread, good luck, but I am sure you will get better results if you employ a slightly less 'holier than thou' attitude.


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TT RS '17 said:


> ..... you paid a lot of money to be the first MK2 RS owners


Don't want to pi55 on your parade mate, but it's a MK3 :lol:


----------



## TT RS '17 (Dec 16, 2016)

My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Sort of, it's the second TTRS, but a Mk3 body shell and kit.

Do agree with you that the early purchasers may get shafted when they trade in, as can bet dealers will mark down as having non compliant AC gas compared to later models.

Must admit might have been interested if the price started with a 40, but high 50 to mid 60s is not good value for me.

Good luck to anyone who's bought one though as sure it'll be a great car.


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

TT RS '17 said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm sounds a little like the 911 twin towers conspiracy theory.
> ...


Nothing wrong with your desire to want to know what's going on, but you missed the point completely, you have no right to demand the information. The fact that you think you do was the point. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> TT RS '17 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... you paid a lot of money to be the first MK2 RS owners
> ...


You could technically argue it is the Mk2 TT RS though shug...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

datamonkey said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > TT RS '17 said:
> ...


Call a dealer and ask them if they have a mk2 TT RS for sale....

End of.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


Just got off the phone. They said the UK is only being allocated a few hundred as there was an issue with the coolant but now they've mostly sold out :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Late to the party and 3 pages of all new RS gossip to catch up on, what have I missed? Nothing :lol:


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

Gulliver said:


> TT RS '17 said:
> 
> 
> > Koimlg said:
> ...


Fully expect to loose up to £30k by the time I sell but oh boy it's going to be fun


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TT RS '17 said:


> My comments have been withdrawn, see start of post.


Shame, as would have liked to see response from Audi when you demanded answers.

Good luck anyway..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe I've not been following this thread as closely as I should but going back up to OP's revised first post - what has he achieved?
He's started another TTRS thread and that's it? Or am I missing something. :?


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Maybe I've not been following this thread as closely as I should but going back up to OP's revised first post - what has he achieved?
> He's started another TTRS thread and that's it? Or am I missing something. :?


It is Pantomime Season! Seems we found a great big Troll! 

Bet I can guess the next post..........


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> It is Pantomime Season! Seems we found a great big Troll!
> 
> Bet I can guess the next post..........


Oh no you can't :lol:


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Arbalest said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is Pantomime Season! Seems we found a great big Troll!
> ...


Oh yes I can!! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

+1


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I can report that so far, after five days of ownership, that my engine hasn't exploded yet.... Although I'm a bit pissed off as no oil bag thingy was supplied with the car... Or was that an additional extra option?


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

I can also report that after a couple of hours of ownership my engine seems fine. I thought it had exploded a few times when I put it into dynamic mode but still good. Once you've driven one, that last thing you'll worry about is depreciation.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

psglas said:


> I can also report that after a couple of hours of ownership my engine seems fine. I thought it had exploded a few times when I put it into dynamic mode but still good. Once you've driven one, that last thing you'll worry about is depreciation.





bainsyboy said:


> I can report that so far, after five days of ownership, that my engine hasn't exploded yet.... Although I'm a bit pissed off as no oil bag thingy was supplied with the car... Or was that an additional extra option?


Engine problems only kick in after about 2-3 weeks apparently...

[sorry bad joke as I'm jealous  ]


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

psglas said:


> I can also report that after a couple of hours of ownership my engine seems fine. I thought it had exploded a few times when I put it into dynamic mode but still good. Once you've driven one, that last thing you'll worry about is depreciation.


Indeed....

Last week my partner and I drove it round the Kent coast just for the hell of it and yes it hasn't broken down yet. Also went posing through Folkestone high street with the window open of course

£65k of nuttyness plus stupid expensive pointless extras like top speed increase and ridiculous carbon in the engine bay. 
Going to be detailed in new Year, even more money. It's an entertainment system not an investment. best so far is approaching roundabouts in sport and hitting the brakes firmly. Car revs the engine to drop down the gears with a completely hilarious popping sound. Just nuts :lol:


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

For those who wish to sharpen the pitch forks and prepare the torches for the assault on the Castle Audi :evil:

oh you will need to have seen the film......



Oh dear has no one seen the film?? Perhaps I just have a wacky sense of humour. Think monsters


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

Indeed, £1600 to move the limiter up by 19 mph does make you question your sanity, but once that sports button for the exhaust has been pressed you know you've done the right thing


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

More £60k of nuttiness - volume on.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BOKrgu9gVOx/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Ffs you mean to tell me that there are two ttrs in the Kent region.... Dealer said that they couldn't remove the limiter on mine... Although I have contacted a company that can remove it and increase the power by 20bhp for I think it was £340... But I'm scared that the engine will explode and stealer will see that I have modded it and warranty would be void.

As for the popping at roundabouts... Big big smile when that happens


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

I also would like to confirm that after 500 miles my TTRS engine is indeed intact.....my eardrums? Well that's a different matter!! I am fortunate enough to own a TTRS and a TTS and I'm shocked at how quiet the suspension is on my RS over my TTS.

I've had the shock mounts done on my TTS but after driving g the RS I'm convinced there's still a fault so it's going back into the dealers today for a check up.

TTRS in dynamic with the Sports Exhaust on


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

bainsyboy said:


> Ffs you mean to tell me that there are two ttrs in the Kent region.... Dealer said that they couldn't remove the limiter on mine... Although I have contacted a company that can remove it and increase the power by 20bhp for I think it was £340... But I'm scared that the engine will explode and stealer will see that I have modded it and warranty would be void.
> 
> As for the popping at roundabouts... Big big smile when that happens


I am afraid so. Where did you buy yours from? I was watching to see how long the black one in East Kent Audi would take to sell. Its gone now..


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Spooky... That will be me then lol. 
I wasn't sure on the silver mirrors or the silver on the front but I am actually starting to like them... Same as the silver wheels....so think I will cancel having them sprayed a different colour... Just please tell me you haven't got a blue one as blue would have been my first choice, although I do like the black... Happy motoring.. Although going by this thread our engines are due to explode by tea time tonight


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

bainsyboy said:


> Spooky... That will be me then lol.
> I wasn't sure on the silver mirrors or the silver on the front but I am actually starting to like them... Same as the silver wheels....so think I will cancel having them sprayed a different colour... Just please tell me you haven't got a blue one as blue would have been my first choice, although I do like the black... Happy motoring.. Although going by this thread our engines are due to explode by tea time tonight


Ha Ha ! cool

I had a good look at that car but I so wanted the red interior especially on a black car. You should get the calipers painted red. I think the aluminium pack and silver wheels only really works on the black car so I would stick with it

So where do you live? I am in Canterbury might see you out and about. My car is Catalunya red with black pack, carbon mirrors etc. As soon as available it will have a carbon spoiler fitted to match. Interior carbon, plus cat red stitching on seats etc. I guess i like red...

Who sold you the car? I know them very well having had various S3 and RS3 in recent times. Did you get a discount?


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I live near to Sittingbourne, so not too far. 
The silver alloys have grown on me, likewise with the front silver bits. 
Sales exec was Samantha Riggott... She did say that someone had took a real interest in the car and liked what they have done with the mk3.. So may of been you? 
I'm planning on keeping it for 3 years (that's if the engine hasn't falling out or blown up) and then seeing what they have on offer at the time mk4?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Great to hear real owners of real cars are loving them. Can't wait to see and hear one on the road.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Absolutely loving it.. Had the mk1 225 then mk2 ttrs.. Big step up... And now the mk3 ttrs which is again another big leap in performance.. If east kent still have mine and someone is after one.. All service work has been carried out by either Maidstone audi or East Kent audi.. New brass and discs on the front last year and new tyres also in the front... Think the mileage was roughly 46k on a 59 plate.. I fitted new glove box as the piston bit broke and the drivers side Alien was also done by myself about two years back.... It's the audi red with silver wing mirrors and front spoiler.. They gave me 17k part exchange and overall more than happy with it apart from door seal needed to be fixed last year and was Kent audi replaced twice.. One Tim I paid and audi paid and then it was done again last October under warranty and looks like going again.. Wears out on drivers side.. Hence I thought take a trip and have a look at mk 3 ttrs


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

PS I'm using Opera mini on phone and cannot fathom out how to edit my spelling or where the punctuation marks are either


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

TT RS '17 said:


> *TT RS MK2*
> 
> I originally offered to give my time and expertise in the field to gather information on the issues relating to the long and overdue launch of the TT RS 2017.
> 
> ...


Hard to believe you are back. You really are becoming an offensive pain. You have a problem with people posting photos of their new TTRS's and saying good things about the car? This is a car forum!

Priviledged? Who do you think you are? I saved for 4 years after delivery of my previous original RS3 and bought the TTRS cash with my partner who also saved hard. 
Thankfully I am a little too polite to comment further about you.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Feed the troll


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

I thought rs246 and audi-sport were bad. At least they argue about facts rather than speculation on those forums.


----------

